# Parsippany Show Nov. 18



## Grandcheapskate (Jan 5, 2006)

Hi Guys,
Sunday Nov. 18th will be the next slot car show in Parsippany. Located on Baldwin Rd. in Parsippany, the show will run from 10-2. As far as I know, this is the last show in the area this year, so hopefully a lot of you guys can make it.

Thanks...Joe


----------



## Dyno Dom (May 26, 2007)

Gas lines @ stations are lightening up, definitely hope to go!


----------



## Grandcheapskate (Jan 5, 2006)

Dyno Dom said:


> Gas lines @ stations are lightening up, definitely hope to go!


Same here as far as I can tell. I haven't gotten gas since about a week before the storm. Except for walks to the grocery store, I have been pretty much house bound for the last two weeks.

With so many people devastated by the storm, the show will certainly not have the same feel as usual. In talking with some friends, they still had no power in nearby towns going into the weekend.

Hopefully for a couple hours some guys can come out and enjoy themselves. I have a couple hundred cars I purchased from a collection which I am looking to sell quickly.

Joe


----------



## Dyno Dom (May 26, 2007)

The odd/even gas rationing began for LI & NYC on Friday, got gas in 25 mins.
Sunday eve. topped off, only 2 cars ahead on line, hopefully the storm
hardship will improve for everyone.


----------



## '65 Nova (Jan 28, 2003)

..gas rationing in NJ is OVER - COME TO THE SHOW...

K-MAC


----------



## rbrunne1 (Sep 22, 2007)

I'm planning on heading to the show with a fellow slot head...now how are we going to recognize each other 

Bob B.
Clifton Park, NY


----------



## Dyno Dom (May 26, 2007)

E-Z, I'll wear my HT Racing Team black cap w/gray, red & silver flames.


----------



## rbrunne1 (Sep 22, 2007)

Thanks Dom...but I don't have a hat 

I whipped up a name badge...replace my Avatar, change the name & ID....voila...we can find each other.

Bob B.
Clifton Park, NY


----------



## Grandcheapskate (Jan 5, 2006)

Just a reminder that tomorrow is the show.

For anyone who cares, I will NOT be bringing any track to this show. Just not enough sales to justify lugging it back and forth. So if you are used to seeing me with boxes of track, unless you specifically ask me to bring something I won't have any.

But I will have over 200 new loose cars (from the remains of a recently purchased collection) I am looking to sell quickly.

And the bulk comm springs!!!

Joe


----------



## sidejobjon (Jun 3, 2010)

Meet at least 10 ht members at show today.
SJJ:thumbsup:


----------



## Rick Carter (Dec 2, 2008)

John!!!!

Man, I wish I had known that you were there. I was up in the house too. What were you wearing? I may have looked right at you and didn't pay attention to the name tag. I had on a black waist jacket and gray sweat suit (yes, dressed in my Raiders colors)!


----------



## Dyno Dom (May 26, 2007)

Today was a very nice HO show. Had the pleasure to meet & speak with
Tom HO, SJJ, rbrunner1, Joe- Grandch.., Rick C., Bob Hardin, Bob Beers, Chief,
Henry H, Anthony, Nick, David DCM, Paul of Zoomin, Bud HO and others although Joe GS must have been awol.


----------



## sidejobjon (Jun 3, 2010)

Rick Carter said:


> John!!!!
> 
> Man, I wish I had known that you were there. I was up in the house too. What were you wearing? I may have looked right at you and didn't pay attention to the name tag. I had on a black waist jacket and gray sweat suit (yes, dressed in my Raiders colors)!


Rick,
Black north face. You were probley racing? When you comeing over 4 day weekend coming up.
SJJ


----------



## Rick Carter (Dec 2, 2008)

I didn't run this year 'cause I needed to get back to the house so that my wife could go out with her boyfriend so I was on a short leash.

Friday or Saturday works for me. Just let me know what's best for you. Thanks for the invite too.


----------

